# Wazine For Goats?



## 303hunter (Sep 17, 2015)

I've been using wazine wormer in water for my potbelly pig and dogs for years with good results. Will it work for my goats?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I doubt it. It is designed for swine, poultry, and dogs, not for ruminants.
I would not be very effective in the water for goats anyway. I wouldn't risk it, it could seriously harm your goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, I wouldn't use it for goats.


----------

